# Meningitis B vaccine



## catjb (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, I am keen to vaccinate my child against Meningitis B, which isn't included in the Spanish child vaccination programme, but is in the UK (as it's more common there). However, there is a huge waiting list to receive the vaccine through the pharmacy here, and it has been suggested that I might be able to get a hold of it more quickly back in the UK. Does anyone know if this is the case, and if so how I should go about it? My daughter is 6 months old, and is registered here in Spain. Would I need to get her a European health card? Thanks for any help anyone can give me on this!


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

The EHIC card is not intended to be used t for routine health care - only if you are taken ill or there is an emergency. You can obtain innoculations at a local chemist but there is a cost. You would only get an innoculation from your doctor in the UK if you are registered and resident there.


----------



## catjb (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. When you say you can obtain the vaccine at the chemist's - is that the case in any chemist's, or only certain places (chains)? Also, would they also administer the vaccine, or would I have to bring it back to Spain for my local doctor to administer it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

A farmacia here in Spain could probably acquire the vaccine for you, (at a cost) & some will do innoculations.

You wouldn't be able to take your child back to the UK for the vaccination, since you have to be resident there to use the health service.

Have you asked a private doctor here in Spain? If you're determined & in a hurry, that would likely be the quickest route.


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

One response I saw suggested the vaccines were about €100 and €50 for a doctor to administer it.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

We vaccinated out kids last year. Yes there was a waiting list, but we weren't in a hurry, and we paid a couple of hundred altogether. I don't remember paying for it to be administered though. It was two doses I think, with several weeks between each one. We had to keep the vaccine refrigerated at all times though, which might be a bit tricky if you buy it in the UK.


----------



## catjb (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes, that's what I thought - if I got it in the UK it would be tricky to bring it back over to Spain. I think I'll just put myself on the waiting list, and wait it out. They say it could be months! But I guess, if she doesn't get it til later, we save ourselves one dosage.


----------

